

The Declining Frequency of 'Fact' in Popular Science - seanlinehan
http://www.popsci.com/content/wordfrequency#fact

======
mooism2
The word "fact" has become unfashionable, or perhaps is no longer being
overused, at least in that magazine. But your title makes it sound as though
fewer facts are appearing.

~~~
seanlinehan
I intentionally used 'quotes' and the singular form of the word to mitigate
that. Nonetheless, I understand that it could still be misleading.

